
World's first commercial 5G network launches in Finland and Estonia - velmu
https://metropolitan.fi/entry/world-first-commercial-5g-mobile-network-finland-estonia
======
basicplus2
It will be interesting to analyse cancer rates post and pre 5G in these places
in years to come.

